# A lot of dreams about earthquakes.!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Man! Lately I've been having dreams about earthquakes hitting Japan, and Hawaii (never heard of an earthquake hitting Hawaii!) A bunch of crap in my dreams about earthquakes.

In the dream it's like it already happened, and it's on the new's, and I remember Hawaii being hit by a 9.2.... LOL it's probably just weird random dreams and thoughts, but uh anyway....

Do any of you guys have dreams like this...

Everyone knows over here in California we are way over do for an earthquake...so, anyway, I just wanted to vent that crap out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

I have apocalyptic dreams all the time. I have a recurring dream about something horrible happening in Washington state or Oregon. I see plane crashes, bioterrorist and nuclear attacks. I dreamed that I saw the Washington Monument destroyed.

There is a saying that a dream is 1/60 of a prophecy, so maybe we are 1/60th onto something.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hawaii would not be hawaii without earthquakes being that we are active volcanic islands.

i also have dreams like this. mostly tsunamis and tornados.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I always dream about giant tornadoes approaching my family home, but they never actually reach it.

It's like they're just sitting still on the ground, _threatening_ us.

e


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

tornados facinate me. thats prolly why i dream about them. im noticing lately that i can control my dreams more, like sometimes, when im in the middle of a dream, i realize that i am dreaming, so i try to manipulate the dream to be whatever i want. or like lately ive been dreaming about what happened that previous day, what i worried or problems i have to deal with the following day i will deal with it in my dream. trippy sh!t.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had tornado dreams too, but I seem to have a penchant for plane crashes :roll: . Last night I dreamed there was a massive mudslide on the slope of the mountain I lived at the base of when I was young.

I think these violent wheather dreams represent emotions and fear of emotions... I don't think they're prophetic just because they're about cataclysmic events. Very few dreams are prophetic IMO, but I do believe such dreams exist, but they're rare.

Although, the day before the tsunami hit I dreamed I was on an island, and the tide receded far out to sea, and started encroaching slowly on either side of the island, and I realized soon the entire island would be subsumed by water, but it wasn't a terrifying dream and it didn't occur to me until later that the timing coincided with the tsunami.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> tornados facinate me. thats prolly why i dream about them. im noticing lately that i can control my dreams more, like sometimes, when im in the middle of a dream, i realize that i am dreaming, so i try to manipulate the dream to be whatever i want. or like lately ive been dreaming about what happened that previous day, what i worried or problems i have to deal with the following day i will deal with it in my dream. trippy sh!t.


lucid dreaming is so fun, isn't it? i've had a few...the second i realize i'm dreaming i always start flying. flying dreams are my favorite...even over sex dreams.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, how bizarre. I dream about Tornados almost weekly. And like yourselves, I can seem them raging in the distance, but they never come close. It's always so frustrating. I want to stand right up against a Category 5 tornado and feel it's power. Oh yes baby. 

Apart from the tornando dreams, my most common other dream is that I've murdered someone. Nice. :?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I have had sevearl dreams of nuclear destruction, and in all dreams I have actually felt the heat and the sensation of being absoulouty destoryed. I havent had any nuke dreams recenlty, but when I was 16 or so I had a dream of being in iseral I beleive though n some one elses eyes, and then boom, and then another dream where im at a fete and then a frecnh flag appears, a black sky devlops and then boom. I had a dream about a few months ago as well where I am in m y room get up look out my window and then boom, destrution.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

falling free, did you actually die in your dreams? i heard somewhere that its impossible to die in your dreams, but ive died in mine, ive actually seen the point of death, and then the dream abruptly ends.

martin, ive never murdered anyone in my dreams. ive heard of this though. anger maybe? i wish i could do that, because i always run away from my attacker, or monster. ive always had alot of dreams where im being chased by something terrible. just once i wish i could turn and face it with a shotgun and blow um to smithereens. i think this is cause of anxiety, procrastination, fear. things that i am therapizing through and doing well with now.

FLYING DREAMS!!!!! omg, i love those soooooo much. its the same for me, when i realize im in control of the dream, i start flying. how do you do it agent cooper?? ive heard so many different ways from different people. my method is i do like a bicycle movement really fast with my legs to take off. this may sound a little hokey, but i want to learn how to fly, FOR REAL. i seriously think there must be a way. maybe in the far future people will be flying with no assistance. if i could have one wish, one superhero power, it would most definately be flight. as a child that was the way i would depersonalize, especially when my dad was drunk. i would leave my body and start flying over the ocean, country sides, just like falkor in the neverending story. and sometimes it would happen spontaniously. i would be walking down the hall and instantly start flying through the universe passing stars and gaseous clouds and galaxies. ive heard it called astral projecting. not sure, but it was hella scary. im glad it doesnt happen anymore.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> FLYING DREAMS!!!!! omg, i love those soooooo much. its the same for me, when i realize im in control of the dream, i start flying. how do you do it agent cooper?? ive heard so many different ways from different people. my method is i do like a bicycle movement really fast with my legs to take off. this may sound a little hokey, but i want to learn how to fly, FOR REAL. i seriously think there must be a way. maybe in the far future people will be flying with no assistance. if i could have one wish, one superhero power, it would most definately be flight. as a child that was the way i would depersonalize, especially when my dad was drunk. i would leave my body and start flying over the ocean, country sides, just like falkor in the neverending story. and sometimes it would happen spontaniously. i would be walking down the hall and instantly start flying through the universe passing stars and gaseous clouds and galaxies. ive heard it called astral projecting. not sure, but it was hella scary. im glad it doesnt happen anymore.


i also would pick flying as my superhero power! i loooovvvee flying dreams. in my dreams i have to start running really, really fast and then i can sort of take off. it helps if i can jump off a building or a cliff....then, once i'm flying, i have to keep my arms out to the sides. it's kinda funny, actually.

when i was severely dred, i would go to this vespers in seattle. it was a really neat atmosphere...most people who went were in there 20s or 30s...everyone would just lay or sit on the floor of this gorgeous cathedral and monks would chant for about 30 min. i had astral projection (if that's what it's called) almost every time. i could control it, though, and it was a wonderful experience. it wasn't really like flying, though...it was more like controlled floating. i always felt so much more connected to myself afterward (oddly enough).


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> falling free, did you actually die in your dreams? i heard somewhere that its impossible to die in your dreams, but ive died in mine, ive actually seen the point of death, and then the dream abruptly ends.


Yeh when I had these dreams of nuclear destction I felt the sensation of bing burnt up, of every atom of my body being destroyed , oblitarted, and then waking up suddenly in a lot of shock, very unerving and suurual.


----------

